# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My insects and reptiles

## Delivor

This is my insect collection for the time its nothing big but enough for me.

One of my vietnam stick insects (_Baculum extradentatum)_




My orchid mantis (_Pseudocoreborta wahlbergii_)




My giant african land snail - Steve (_achantina fulica_)




My black beauty stick insect (_Pheruphasma schultei_)




One of my giant spiny stick insects _(Extratomas tiaratum_)



My striped madagascar hissing cockroach (_Eliptotorhina javanica_)





My hissing cockroach(Gromphadorhina protentosa)



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MY REPTILES*

My Bearded dragon - Gunther (Pongona vitticeps)



My first pet reptile - Leopard gecko - Trevor (Elubepharius macularius)

----------


## Carlos

Wow, that Orchid Mantis is beautiful and the snail is impressive  :Frog Surprise:  !  Awesome pets and all appear in great health  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Jack

Very, very nice collection. :Big Applause:  Love the mantis.

Edit:Just thought I'd mention that that isn't actually an Orchid Mantis. It's an African Flower Mantid, which in my opinion are even better. I breed Asain Flower Mantids which are pretty much the same as the African species.

----------


## Jack

Just in case you wanted to see the difference here is an African flower mantis and an orchid mantis.

----------


## Delivor

> Just in case you wanted to see the difference here is an African flower mantis and an orchid mantis.


Yes I know but I bought these with the name "spiny orchid mantis" so it kinda stuck to me

----------


## Delivor

> Very, very nice collection. Love the mantis.
> 
> Edit:Just thought I'd mention that that isn't actually an Orchid Mantis. It's an African Flower Mantid, which in my opinion are even better. I breed Asain Flower Mantids which are pretty much the same as the African species.


really cool I never tought about accualy breeding them, it seems to hard.

----------


## Carlos

> Yes I know but I bought these with the name "spiny orchid mantis" so it kinda stuck to me


Gorgeous animals, was looking at pics in net and found the species of a matching one.  It's called _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ and is commonly known as the "Spiny Flower Mantis," which kind of matches your purchase name.

Jack:  Are those costly?  Too bad can't buy some off you; love Flower Mantis now that I've seen them  :Smile:  !

----------


## Delivor

> Gorgeous animals, was looking at pics in net and found the species of a matching one.  It's called _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ and is commonly known as the "Spiny Flower Mantis," which kind of matches your purchase name.
> 
> Jack:  Are those costly?  Too bad can't buy some off you; love Flower Mantis now that I've seen them  !


they went one for 10€ in Slovenia on a reptile fair so they are not expencive at all bit they are a bit hard to find.

----------


## Daniel

I want that snail! What do you keep it in?

----------


## Jack

The hardest part is hatching the ooth. As long as each adult is at least 2-4 weeks sexually mature they can breed but you have to make sure the female is already eating something or else the male is on the menu! :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Jack

> Gorgeous animals, was looking at pics in net and found the species of a matching one.  It's called _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ and is commonly known as the "Spiny Flower Mantis," which kind of matches your purchase name.
> 
> Jack:  Are those costly?  Too bad can't buy some off you; love Flower Mantis now that I've seen them  !


Yep that's it! The spiny flower mantis is the same thing as the African flower mantis just some people call it different names. They're so cool. They're kinda expensive at some places but I got 8 nymphs for £10.00 which is about $15.00 and that's really cheap for this species.

If you want some I'll just take the next flight over to Virginia Beach tomorrow and give you a bunch of them. :Big Grin:

----------


## Delivor

> I want that snail! What do you keep it in?


I keep it in a 40*25*25cm tank, they are really easy to keep you just need to keep the temp. at around 25C and you feed them vegetables.

----------


## Jack

How often do you replace the cuttlefish bone because I'm now thinking of getting one?

----------


## Delivor

> How often do you replace the cuttlefish bone because I'm now thinking of getting one?


I put in a new one when he eats off to the hard inner lair its about every month or so but you can get them at pet stores for really cheap.

----------


## Jeff

Nice collection Delivor! Everything looks great!

While we're being knit-picky about nomenclature ; )  _Elliptorhina javanica_ are indigenous to Java, not Madagascar. I think the common names people tend to throw around these days are Halloween Hissers or Javan Hissing Roaches.

----------


## Delivor

> Nice collection Delivor! Everything looks great!
> 
> While we're being knit-picky about nomenclature ; )  _Elliptorhina javanica_ are indigenous to Java, not Madagascar. I think the common names people tend to throw around these days are Halloween Hissers or Javan Hissing Roaches.


Really? I allways tought they were from madagascar. I never accualy read anything about them except  the care sheets my Croatian friends made and they allways stated them as madagascar hissers.

----------


## Jack

Most people do, just because of how similar the two species are. Where these roaches live is where they get their Latin name.

----------


## Kelvin

WOW you have very nice reptiles and insects and I also love that butterfly and snail. Can you tell me is there any effects of pet a snail in home with kids? Thanks for sharing the photos.

----------


## Delivor

> WOW you have very nice reptiles and insects and I also love that butterfly and snail. Can you tell me is there any effects of pet a snail in home with kids? Thanks for sharing the photos.


Glad you like it  :Smile:  

that is not a butterfly its a mantis but I guess they look simmilar.

Do you mean if a snail can get harmed if you have kids at home? in that case you just have to put his tank in a place where they cant reach it.

----------


## Jack

> I breed Asain Flower Mantids which are pretty much the same as the African species.


Just realised that should actually say I have started to breed Asian flower mantids. I have just made a new thread showing my newest members of the invert collection.

I have had oothecas before though and their the hardest part of breeding. Quite difficult to hatch some species.

----------


## Delivor

Ive been off for a while so here is a video I took of my leo in his shed.

----------


## Delivor



----------

